# [resolved]My Computer Won't Display Video



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey, whats up everyone? Yea, I have this problem with my computer everything turns on except the monitor and Power LED. Only thing that shows is the HDD Led I've been spending hours changing stuff around trying to figure out the problem such as unplugging the HDD, CD Drives, Fans and all... only thing that I need was the stuff to run it. I know it works I know the video card works because I tested it all the other components on a different computer and it works perfectly I have tested everything on it and everything checked ok. I changed my CPU to my backup one I had for reserve that didn't do anything.. I tried resetting Bios and Cmos and stuff that didn't seem to work. Can anyone please help me out to figure this problem out. Its a pretty complicated problem for me. I usually can fix it on my own.. but this one is something Idk much about.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

Hi,

Welcome To TSF.

It could that the monitor need a new fuse or the cables are not inserted in correctly.

What cables have you been changing? 
You Graphics card, Is it on the motherboard/mainboard or is it a PCI/PCI-E card.

Have A Nice Day,

Jay.


----------



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

I've been changing IDE Cables, and IDE Cables. Other things I have been changing around was Ramm, Video Card, Harddrives, CPUs, and other devices that made the computer run and all. I had the Drives all unhooked cuz I don't really need them for testings and stuff.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

okay,

If the screen wont work then it probably a power problem, if the monitor power connected to the a plug or your computers psu?

Jay.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

post your specs including the details from the psu label


----------



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

Power Supply Unit Label is: Bestec Model ATX 300 12E Rev: D I'm not sure what part of the Power Supply Unit label you where referring to but I was guessing this lol. Tell me if im wrong and tell me what to look for I'm a noob.

Power Supply Wattages & Voltages: (Wrote it off as is..)
================================

Input 100 - 12V - 8A, 200 - 240v - 3A

Output +12V - - - / 15A, -12 - - - / 0.8 A

300W Max +5 - - - / 30 A, +5VSB - - - / 2A

+3.3V - - - / 28A

+6V & 3.3V 180W Max

+5V & +12V & +3.3W Max

[Monitor Info]:
The monitor uses a seperate 3 prong power connector it hooks up to the power. Not to the PSU tho. The computer has worked before with all these components before.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

you look to be underpowered hard to be sure without the system specs
but with a 300w generic you are looking around the win 98 era
put your specs into here
http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
based on a quality supply and add 30% to the end result and that's the min you need


----------



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

Yea it said I needed like 401Watts does my power supply support that much or no?

Recommended PSU Wattage: 401W


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

does that include the 30%
your current supply you posted is 300W Max


----------



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

Where do I put 30% at? Lol sorry for asking


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

if when you put your specs in it came up at 401
401+30%=520w


----------



## PontiacMan (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

I've have seem to fix my problem all along it was my motherboard . Thinks to you guys and my quick thinking which made me fix my computer lol. I'm on my computer at the moment so. Thank you all for your support I will be looking forward coming back to this place for computer help or any other related help that I need assistance with. You are all very generous to help me out, and all have a nice day.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: My Computer Won't Display Video*

glad you got it sorted


----------

